# 1990 AWD Eagle Talon Race Car Images



## talon1189

Welp.........here are 3 images of my '90 Talon AWD race car images. I bought the car brand new in August 1989........The body has 58,000 original miles on the body  I just had the long block and transmission freshly rebuilt 2 months ago by well known professionals in Ohio........The car at release was dynoed at 624 wheel horsepower and 559 pound feet of torque out of a 2.0 litre 4 banger..........I had the car built for high 9's in the quarter mile  I have had the car at the dragstrip 2 times before.......and went home both times with minor "bugs" that cost me a real first run with problems. My car will be up and ready to go to the dragstrip for a Test and Tune for October the 27th.......and I expect nothing less than 10.50 for my real first time out if the "bugs" are out......... LOL! I will post a few more images in a few days  This car is my wife.........cuz........I cannot afford both at the same time.......LOL!


----------



## 04ultra

Great to see the finished product.........Nice Talon!!!!!!!  




.


----------



## sawinredneck

Good to see it alive my furry little freind!!!
Good luck with the runs!!


----------



## RDT

Big a## header tubes.


----------



## Sprig

Looks real fine there mon! Do a wee smoke show fer us mate! (ya break 10 secs yet witout breakin' stuff yet?)

MORE PICS! you're just teasin' us, I can tell 

 (looks ta be wayyyyyy fun!)

Serge (Please come and visit us up here when the snow starts  No bs, you gots da couch)


----------



## spacemule

Is that car related to the Plymouth Laser?


----------



## talon1189

spacemule said:


> Is that car related to the Plymouth Laser?


Daayuum you are sharp Space  ...... back in the early 90's ....... The Eclipse...... Talon .......and Laser were the same basically......... a few body exterior changes were the only differences...........the same turbocharged drivetrains were offered


----------



## talon1189

sawinredneck said:


> Good to see it alive my furry little freind!!!
> Good luck with the runs!!


 Furry little friend ???.....This is my "furry little friend"....His name is "Brutus" and he is 13 pounds at only 13 months old...........


----------



## talon1189

Anyways...........back to race cars........


----------



## Sprig

Nice kitty-cat there Talon, hope ya put a wee helmet on him when you strap him in fer racing  (I hear they are darned fast shiftin' gears)

:jester:


----------



## Freakingstang

Nice looking setup.


I'll Still spank you with my street car......


----------



## bigbadbob

Awesome car!!!
I hope you had jack stands under the car before you go under!!!


----------



## talon1189

Freakingstang said:


> Nice looking setup.
> 
> 
> I'll Still spank you with my street car......


 Maybe yes..........What ya got? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## talon1189

bigbadbob said:


> Awesome car!!!
> I hope you had jack stands under the car before you go under!!!


 WHaaaaaaat are jack stands?


----------



## bigbadbob

Here ya go


----------



## talon1189

bigbadbob said:


> Here ya go


Thanks buddy...........I was just being sarcastic my friend  Thanks anyways


----------



## bigbadbob

I gave a rep for that one!! LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6

*WOW!*

Sweet car talon. I love seeing those cars leave the line at 6K and not spin, man what a rush.

It's also nice to see a car built right too!!! I would hate to meet you at a stoplight in my Camaro


----------



## computeruser

Very nice setup! Back a few years ago when we raced on Telegraph, Grand River (in Detroit, east of Telegraph), Outer Dr. (Detroit/Dearborn), and in the straight-up 'hood with the guys who trailered their cars in, there were some surprisingly fast AWD Talons. The ability to put power to the ground with 4 wheels instead of 2 seems to help a lot!

We also used to race on the service roads just inside the fences at Willow Run airport, back pre-9/11 when you could drive your cars onto the airport property without raising eyebrows. Heck, we actually raced on the darned runways a few times, though _that_ did raise concern pretty quickly...


----------



## Freakingstang

talon1189 said:


> Maybe yes..........What ya got? :greenchainsaw:



Just a plain jain mustang or 4..... :hmm3grin2orange:

Seems as though I need a new block. I guess too much blower is bad for a stock block......lol


----------



## talon1189

Freakingstang said:


> Just a plain jain mustang or 4..... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seems as though I need a new block. I guess too much blower is bad for a stock block......lol


Blowers are cool  I am running 36-38 psi of boost with a ball bearing turbo..........my block has been O-Ringed to withstand the pressure complete with Crower rods.........:hmm3grin2orange: the should car will scoot bigtime once I get my aluminum driveshaft next week.......plus other goddies........NO NITROUS allowed here of course...........that is cheating..........ain't it?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## talon1189

Here are a few pictures of the my Quarter Master twin disc clutch that I installed last week......it cost $1,100 bucks and is rated for 900 horsepower and 750 + pound feet of torque. It is brass on stainless steel + a chrom moly flywheel. Each piece can be bought separately when it wears out. It should last me between 50-75 ..... 6,500 RPM AWD launches before it will need to be rebuilt again


----------



## Sprig

Ooooooooooooooo cool stuff there Talon! Outta the curious part in me what have you done for the cv's and front drive shafts? Just wondering, they can't be stock too, can they?



Serge (waitin' for a pic or three of a nice 4wheel smoke show!)


----------



## talon1189

Sprig said:


> Ooooooooooooooo cool stuff there Talon! Outta the curious part in me what have you done for the cv's and front drive shafts? Just wondering, they can't be stock too, can they?
> 
> 
> 
> Serge (waitin' for a pic or three of a nice 4wheel smoke show!)


 My axles, and CV's are stock.......they will handle the abuse for awhile........there are upgraded ones available......but I am a little over extended on my budget....LOL! .....



No smokey 4 wheel burnouts with AWD........in fact.....we just drive right around the water box with DOT street slicks....no need to heat them up.......just launch and Gooooooooo


----------



## Freakingstang

That is a pretty cool clutch setup. I know all about being over budget!!!!

I need to sell off a couple to get my two keepers finished the way I want them.


----------



## STLfirewood

Nice car I love Talons. I used to race them back in he day when 12's and 11's were fast. I have had a few GVR4 Galants also. I did a lot of work on DSMs out of my garage. I was basically the DSM guy to go to in St. Louis. That was when you could get paid good to work on them. People were afraid to touch them. Funny thing is they are a very simple car to work on. You have one of the nicest I have seen in a while. Makes me wish I still had a couple of the dozen or so that I have owned. Who in Ohio did the engine Bushur or Shep. Who did you have have do the tranny.

Scott


----------



## talon1189

STLfirewood said:


> Nice car I love Talons. I used to race them back in he day when 12's and 11's were fast. I have had a few GVR4 Galants also. I did a lot of work on DSMs out of my garage. I was basically the DSM guy to go to in St. Louis. That was when you could get paid good to work on them. People were afraid to touch them. Funny thing is they are a very simple car to work on. You have one of the nicest I have seen in a while. Makes me wish I still had a couple of the dozen or so that I have owned. Who in Ohio did the engine Bushur or Shep. Who did you have have do the tranny.
> 
> Scott


 My Talon has been sitting in my covered garage for 5 whole years due to money issues........this year I had a spare few thousand dollars so I took the car to Buschur and had him do my long block.......I also farmed out my transmission to Shephard........I have known both men for 15+ years. I am a mechanic and built my own short block and ran 11's back before storage. I have worked on my car again tonight.........and have a few things to do tomorrow...........I am hitting the dragstrip Saturday the 27th at Noon for a Test and Tune....I must run 116 octane fuel in the car only...at a cost of $13.00 a gallon cough.......cough...cough..  .I am praying that all the "bugs" are removed now  I will take a few more images of my Talon Thursday........and will post them here in this thread in the evening


----------



## 103scooter

WAAAAAY COOL!

13 per gallon. ouch! How many gallons per pass? 

Looking forward to more pictures, ok impatiently waiting :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## talon1189

103scooter said:


> WAAAAAY COOL!
> 
> 13 per gallon. ouch! How many gallons per pass?
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures, ok impatiently waiting :hmm3grin2orange:


Not much with a 4 popper



.......ask me again Saturday evening.......I bought a 5 gallon can two months ago and still have about a gallon left in the can........hopefully that will be enough...



The high octane gas is just cheap insurance from hand gernading my new very expensive long block



At levels of 36-38 pounds of turbo charged boost levels.........I have to wire the oil dipstick with a clothes hanger........or it will spit the dipstick right outta its tube holder along with an oiley after puke.........piston ring blowby is very real at these levels even with a freshly built short block


----------



## 103scooter

Not much[gas usage] with a 4 popper LOL, and I have a bridge to sell you.  When pushing those numbers and that kind of boost, Me thinks it uses more than a gallon per pass, but then again I might be wrong.

Any ways this is very interesting to read, and am looking for more pictures. 
Good luck this weekend!


And yes I can understand the cheap[LOL] insurance of the 116 octane fuel. 13 a gallon vs thousands to replace what you have, thats a hands down no brainer.


----------



## talon1189

103scooter said:


> Not much[gas usage] with a 4 popper LOL, and I have a bridge to sell you.  When pushing those numbers and that kind of boost, Me thinks it uses more than a gallon per pass, but then again I might be wrong.
> 
> Any ways this is very interesting to read, and am looking for more pictures.
> Good luck this weekend!
> 
> 
> And yes I can understand the cheap[LOL] insurance of the 116 octane fuel. 13 a gallon vs thousands to replace what you have, thats a hands down no brainer.


 Naaaaaa.......the motor is fuel injected with "4" .... 1200 CC injectors..........you are thinking "old school" back when your brother had his Nova with a gas guzzling carburetor...........Hahaha........Like I said before........I am clueless on gallons per run



I have not had a real serious pass with the car yet...........BUT.......this weekend will be different........BUT.......then again.......I prolly will get thrown out because I have NO rollcage for running any times less than 11.99 which are the rules



I was born a "Black Sheep" in da family.......and will die a black sheep cuz it is fun to be defiant ........



I will post my times if they are respectable.....



Sooooooooo stay tuned


----------



## talon1189

Welp..............unfortunately.......my dragstrip dream for today got rained out  Soooooo everything is happening next weekend (November 3rd) ............ Dammit...........our dragstrip here closes on the 10th........stay tuned as I will post a few more images here before then


----------



## 103scooter

That car didn't sip gas through the carb, [or carbs] that was for sure. It seemed more like just open a 5 gallon can and pour while it was going any where fast. 5 gallons did not last long thats for sure, but the smile factor was priceless. 

H3ll my 69 mustang drank gas and was fun, but NOTHING like that Nova, or his 70 454 Chevelle SS

THE GOOD OLD DAYS! Oh the sweet smell of 100 octane and around a buck a gallon:jawdrop:


----------



## talon1189

103scooter said:


> That car didn't sip gas through the carb, [or carbs] that was for sure. It seemed more like just open a 5 gallon can and pour while it was going any where fast. 5 gallons did not last long thats for sure, but the smile factor was priceless.
> 
> H3ll my 69 mustang drank gas and was fun, but NOTHING like that Nova, or his 70 454 Chevelle SS
> 
> THE GOOD OLD DAYS! Oh the sweet smell of 100 octane and around a buck a gallon:jawdrop:


Yup..........I remember those days Scooter..........My very first car was a 428 Cobra Jet 1969 Mustang with tri-power and solid lifters and cam from a 427 motor........I was only 16 and my mother tried to get the guy down on the price from the $1,200 asking price and he would not move on it........LOL! I was working and could afford the maintenance mostly.....but could not afford the cost of the car up front opcorn: I learned how to wrench on cars real quick with that sucker..........those were the days thou.....and I had the quickest car in the high school back then..........don't get me started as this is getting off topic...........Hehehehe


----------



## 103scooter

*Good old days*

Yup remember that stuff way to well. To bring this back on topic, well sort of anyways, Imagine that car,[mustang, nova what ever] or any other 60's or 70's muscle cars with today's technology[your Talon] back then, real scary fast and back then there were JUST real fast. Bad tires, suspensions etc, I don't know how I lived through it.


----------



## 04ultra

talon1189 said:


> Naaaaaa.......the motor is fuel injected with "4" .... 1200 CC injectors..........you are thinking "old school" back when your brother had his Nova with a gas guzzling carburetor...........Hahaha........Like I said before........I am clueless on gallons per run
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had a real serious pass with the car yet...........BUT.......this weekend will be different........BUT.......then again.......I prolly will get thrown out because I have NO rollcage for running any times less than 11.99 which are the rules
> 
> 
> 
> I was born a "Black Sheep" in da family.......and will die a black sheep cuz it is fun to be defiant ........
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my times if they are respectable.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo stay tuned











Talon mine was a gas to drive, it almost made you laugh...........  






.


----------



## sawinredneck

Niccccccccccccccce!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talon1189

103scooter said:


> Yup remember that stuff way to well. To bring this back on topic, well sort of anyways, Imagine that car,[mustang, nova what ever] or any other 60's or 70's muscle cars with today's technology[your Talon] back then, real scary fast and back then there were JUST real fast. Bad tires, suspensions etc, I don't know how I lived through it.



Not to be taken the wrong way........Scooter........I am 48 years old.......I loved those days........and have lived those days :rockn: You are bringing me back to technology that is so different now.........4 cylinder cars are just touching the high 7 second barrier now and a very few are going 200 MPH in a quarter mile now  That was laughed at.......maybe 3-5 years ago....but today.......Turbocharged technology has EXPLODED in the last 5+ years............I am simply amazed at all the times with what little 4 and 6 cylinder cars are capable today...........my own car is really nothing compared to the high dollar imports running today. I have personally witnessed 4 different high "8" second 4 cylinders at a meet 2 weeks ago. The meet was small............there are much faster monsters out there........trust me.........my goal is to run a high 9 second time ticket with my car.............many bugs are keeping me from this plus the track will be closing within 2 weeks from this post..............My goal will be reached.....but unfortunately.........the 9 second ticket will be some time next spring  For right now...........10.90 or better will light my fire for the end of this racing season


----------



## talon1189

Welp........today after much thinking......I have decided to lighten my AWD Talon more geared toward a race only car......My car weighs 3,300 pounds with me in. I can lose about 200+ pounds with out many problems  I bought a carbon fiber trunk lid....and will be installing Lexan.......the stock trunk lids with glass are extremely heavy.....I will lose 35 pounds with this update......guess that it is time to take out the passenger seat.....40 pounds.....and backseat and seat belts......another 35 pounds......My Talon still has working air conditioning (R-12) remember that? The compressor and bull crap is another 50 pounds........I can cut the metal out of the rear bumper and save another 20 pounds........Hmmmmmm......I could go with a fuel cell and get rid of the factory fuel tank.....about another 25+ pound saving..........I weigh 210.......if I quit drinking.......that could save another 15 pounds



NAAAAAaaaaaaaaa.....I don't wanna go that fast.......


----------



## Sprig

talon1189 said:


> Welp........today after much thinking......I have decided to lighten my AWD Talon more geared toward a race only car......My car weighs 3,300 pounds with me in. *I can lose about 200+ pounds with out many problems*  I bought a carbon fiber trunk lid....and will be installing Lexan.......the stock trunk lids with glass are extremely heavy.....I will lose 35 pounds with this update......guess that it is time to take out the passenger seat.....40 pounds.....and backseat and seat belts......another 35 pounds......My Talon still has working air conditioning (R-12) remember that? The compressor and bull crap is another 50 pounds........I can cut the metal out of the rear bumper and save another 20 pounds........Hmmmmmm......I could go with a fuel cell and get rid of the factory fuel tank.....about another 25+ pound saving..........I weigh 210.......if I quit drinking.......that could save another 15 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> NAAAAAaaaaaaaaa.....I don't wanna go that fast.......



Don't do it bro!!! Keep yer head on yer shoulders where it belongs man! :greenchainsaw: 

 (dang, no low 9's this year eh, would still love a pic of yer puppy spittin' some 4 wheel smoke on yer way to da local pop-shop  )

 mon!

Serge


----------



## 04ultra

talon1189 said:


> Welp........today after much thinking......I have decided to lighten my AWD Talon more geared toward a race only car......My car weighs 3,300 pounds with me in. I can lose about 200+ pounds with out many problems  I bought a carbon fiber trunk lid....and will be installing Lexan.......the stock trunk lids with glass are extremely heavy.....I will lose 35 pounds with this update......guess that it is time to take out the passenger seat.....40 pounds.....and backseat and seat belts......another 35 pounds......My Talon still has working air conditioning (R-12) remember that? The compressor and bull crap is another 50 pounds........I can cut the metal out of the rear bumper and save another 20 pounds........Hmmmmmm......I could go with a fuel cell and get rid of the factory fuel tank.....about another 25+ pound saving..........I weigh 210.......if I quit drinking.......that could save another 15 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAAAAAaaaaaaaaa.....I don't wanna go that fast.......





Talon just run the car...........and have fun.............  




.


----------



## sawinredneck

04ultra said:


> Talon just run the car...........and have fun.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




And there it is!!!!

When it aint fun anymore, it's time to quit!


----------



## talon1189

Welp........do to getting my aluminum drive shaft finally after a 7 week wait.........my car will see the dragstrip on the 17th of November.......Yup......we actually have a dragstrip in Michigan that is open until December the 2nd :jawdrop: The good news is today......that I found a "chassis fabrication" shop that said that they will install an 8 point chrome moly roll cage for $1,000 to $1,200 tops in my Talon.......This shop specializes in rail dragster chassis fabrications.........so the should know their chit. Anyways.......I have had 2 different estimates for the same......and both were $2,500  The 8 point crome moly cage is good for 9.50 et's and slower according to the IHRA rules........that is good enough for me as I will not go that quick yet



I have made an appointment to drop off the 4 cylinder beast on November the 20th. Stay tuned......as more images are still on the way


----------



## SawWitch

talon1189 said:


> Welp.........here are 3 images of my '90 Talon AWD race car images. I bought the car brand new in August 1989........The body has 58,000 original miles on the body  I just had the long block and transmission freshly rebuilt 2 months ago by well known professionals in Ohio........The car at release was dynoed at 624 wheel horsepower and 559 pound feet of torque out of a 2.0 litre 4 banger..........I had the car built for high 9's in the quarter mile  I have had the car at the dragstrip 2 times before.......and went home both times with minor "bugs" that cost me a real first run with problems. My car will be up and ready to go to the dragstrip for a Test and Tune for October the 27th.......and I expect nothing less than 10.50 for my real first time out if the "bugs" are out......... LOL! I will post a few more images in a few days  This car is my wife.........cuz........I cannot afford both at the same time.......LOL!



Never seen a wife looking like this....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck

SawWitch said:


> Never seen a wife looking like this....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry Witchy, but that is the BEST wife a man can have right there!!!


----------



## SawWitch

talon1189 said:


> Welp........do to getting my aluminum drive shaft finally after a 7 week wait.........my car will see the dragstrip on the 17th of November.......Yup......we actually have a dragstrip in Michigan that is open until December the 2nd :jawdrop: The good news is today......that I found a "chassis fabrication" shop that said that they will install an 8 point chrome moly roll cage for $1,000 to $1,200 tops in my Talon.......This shop specializes in rail dragster chassis fabrications.........so the should know their chit. Anyways.......I have had 2 different estimates for the same......and both were $2,500  The 8 point crome moly cage is good for 9.50 et's and slower according to the IHRA rules........that is good enough for me as I will not go that quick yet
> 
> 
> 
> I have made an appointment to drop off the 4 cylinder beast on November the 20th. Stay tuned......as more images are still on the way





WOW what a car. I like that car. I don't know you drive dragstars. Thats top!
Good luck, Talon...


----------



## talon1189

*More race car images*

Welp........here are some of my race car images that I took today 































You can see the nice trailer that my iron worker friend Vince built last year It is sweet 


_________________
1990 Talon AWD with 58,000 original miles on it 
Buschur Racing stage 3 short block 
Buschur Racing stage 3 head 
Buschur Racing custom EVO front mount intercooler 
PTE GT67 P trim ball bearing turbo 
AEM EMS 
John Shepherd stage 4 transmission


----------



## talon1189

Daayuum....not a single response good or bad? ...... and I was sooo proud too



.......... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## JT78

Looks awesome man I used to have a 97 GSX but a deer at bout 100 mph saw its end. I love the turbo engines got a buddy that has a typhoon (not stock) that is unbelievable it is so fast it is sick. My other friends are still into big block chevy and ford. Im still partial to the four banger that can make 700 hp. Good lookin ride good luck on the strip if Bushur built it it should be fast.


----------



## spacemule

Get us some pics with smoking tires and we'll comment. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## talon1189

spacemule said:


> Get us some pics with smoking tires and we'll comment. :greenchainsaw:


 It is an AWD car...



...ain't gonna happen unless I chain the car to a tree.......



....... Not gonna happen anytime soon .......


----------



## spacemule

Only wimpy cars won't spin tires! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6

talon1189 said:


> Daayuum....not a single response good or bad? ...... and I was sooo proud too
> 
> 
> 
> .......... :greenchainsaw:



Badass, it has the "sleeper" look. That is truly a sweet car.


----------



## 2000ssm6

JT78 said:


> Looks awesome man I used to have a 97 GSX but a deer at bout 100 mph saw its end. I love the turbo engines got a buddy that has a typhoon (not stock) that is unbelievable it is so fast it is sick. My other friends are still into big block chevy and ford. Im still partial to the four banger that can make 700 hp. Good lookin ride good luck on the strip if Bushur built it it should be fast.



Funny you mention the typhoon. At the last TNT that Rockingham had there was a Syclone that just ripped everyone a new butthole. He decided to not show his times but I would say he was in the low 8s(1/4). 

I walked over to check it out and there were some spooks trying to race him with a bike for $$$$. He didn't have much to say, kind of a jerk too. Anyway his truck sounded just like a jet taking off, that was awesome!!!


----------



## talon1189

> Only wimpy cars won't spin tires!


........................ There are other cars bigger and quicker than mine......that have the same car as mine...but.......one year newer that has ran a 7.70 at 191 mph....give me your email....and I will send the video to you......no tire smoke......just a bad ass monster  Based on your prior questions to me and answers in a different thread........You are just "underknowledged" with todays high tech race cars. You may know chainsaws...... ....but not jack chit about turbocharged 4 banger AWD cars


----------



## 103scooter

Thats one sweet looking ride. Looks sort of like a sleeper that will bite!

The video you mentioned is that some where on the web or a personal one, Would really like to see it.


----------



## Sprig

Hey Talon, your friend built a beautiful trailer fer your ride, first rate ta both of 'em (car & trailer). So, do ya ever sneak it around da block? Bummer about not bein' able ta spin the tires, I always thought that was half the fun  but I suppose G-force makes up for that and with a screaming passenger next to ya you'd never hear the tires anyhoo :hmm3grin2orange:
Somewhere in my archives I have an old MotoTrend mag with an article on 700hp 4's, think its gotta be 15yrs old by now and looked but can't find it, sort of amazed me then (most were formula racers), and whats out there now is truly awesome, yours is a fine example too. Just finished an article (readin' not writin') on what J. (too much money) Leno did to a Toronado, holey-moley, twin turbo'd small block 425GM [email protected] 1000+hp (converted to rear wheel drive btw), worth a google just 'cause its something wild. aYep, fast is wild 'n' crazy fun, but I'd probably give up a kidney for an old E-type 3.8 convertible *dreamin' along*.
So, when is the NO2 system goin' in?  :chainsawguy: 

 on a sweet ride mon!


----------



## talon1189

Ya want burnouts? ........check this out :jawdrop: http://videos.streetfire.net/video/7b84a3d0-a470-4b14-8604-9818017cf6dc.htm


----------



## talon1189

103scooter said:


> Thats one sweet looking ride. Looks sort of like a sleeper that will bite!
> 
> The video you mentioned is that some where on the web or a personal one, Would really like to see it.


 Go here >>>> www.shepracing.com look in the middle of the page and you will see his video clip click on it... John Shepherds 7.70 at 191mph will load........takes about 30 seconds.......he has the same motor as mine......except his is dynoed at 1,300 wheel horsepower :jawdrop: It is the quickest all wheel drive 4 banger in the world. I had him build my transmission last spring  The transmision will shift like butter all day long at 9,000 rpm..........I have tested mine to 8,500 so far and never missed a gear yet :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprig

talon1189 said:


> Go here >>>> www.shepracing.com look in the middle of the page and you will see his video clip click on it... John Shepherds 7.70 at 191mph will load........takes about 30 seconds.......he has the same motor as mine......except his is dynoed at 1,300 wheel horsepower :jawdrop: It is the quickest all wheel drive 4 banger in the world. I had him build my transmission last spring  The transmision will shift like butter all day long at 9,000 rpm..........I have tested mine to 8,500 so far and never missed a gear yet :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



:jawdrop: 8500???? :jawdrop: WOW! (scatter-shields?)

Wild mon, Imma comin' ta visit, we needs a 6pak or 3 and yer neighbor's plates 

(me like!)


----------



## talon1189

Sprig said:


> :jawdrop: 8500???? :jawdrop: WOW! (scatter-shields?)
> 
> Wild mon, Imma comin' ta visit, we needs a 6pak or 3 and yer neighbor's plates
> 
> (me like!)


 Just don't forget da whiskey




I installed a stainless steel scattershield last month....as well as a chrome moly flywheel. I don't want a saw blade coming though my floor board...



It is required per NHRA rules. The car goes down to Ohio on the 20th to get a 8 point chrome moly roll cage (good for 9.50's and slower) installed........after all......I don't wanna get killed...



without the proper safety equipment....



........


----------



## XJWoody

Finally dared to check this thread out (dial-up @ home = no-go)

While I'm more into old-school V8 muscle, that is one sweet hotrod there Talon. 

 to you!


----------



## talon1189

XJWoody said:


> Finally dared to check this thread out (dial-up @ home = no-go)
> 
> While I'm more into old-school V8 muscle, that is one sweet hotrod there Talon.
> 
> to you!


 No problem XJWoody.......My 1st car was a 428 Cobra Jet '69 Mustang when I was 16 years old....I learned how to drive a clutch for the first time on the way home..... ... I learned how to wrench on cars real fast with that one.... LOL! Now......I love turbocharged cars ....


----------



## talon1189

Welp.......I got the word today that my '90 AWD Talon will be done and ready for pickup at the end of this week for getting an 8 point chrome moly roll cage installed ....



The dragstrip here in Michigan is open until the 2nd of December........Should I go there and run my very first 10 second time ticket before the track closes? Temperatures are expected to be in the mid 30's at best  Great for a turbocharged car of my stature.....but....will my DOT slicks really hook up on my AWD car? There is NOOOO burnouts in da water box with an AWD........Hmmmm.....Decisions will have to be made within the next few days ....


----------



## talon1189

Welp......I got my Talon race car back yesterday.....Here are a few images of the 8 point chrome moly roll cage that I had custom made and installed.......the cage is legal for 9.50 et's and slower. I kept my full interior to keep the car nice. The cage was powder coated to keep it looking extra nice .... If I happen to hit the cement barrier at 135 MPH and get killed..



..I will be happy that I had the proper safety equipment


----------



## STLfirewood

That looks really bad. You should sell me that car so you don't have to look at it. Nice car makes me want another one real bad.

Scott


----------



## Sprig

*Cool!!*

Welp Talon, that should keep enough of you together for a DNA cloning  (GAH!!)
Now, about that 6pt harness (jk, jk)
Looks like they did an awesome job for you man, can't wait ta see all the 'parts & pieces' pics   

    (we await the low 9's  )

Serge


----------



## talon1189

Sprig said:


> Welp Talon, that should keep enough of you together for a DNA cloning  (GAH!!)
> Now, about that 6pt harness (jk, jk)
> Looks like they did an awesome job for you man, can't wait ta see all the 'parts & pieces' pics
> 
> (we await the low 9's  )
> 
> Serge


Not sure what you mean Serge.......LOL! I have 12 different pictures of this 8 point cage that I took today.......I only posted 3 because on this site and it's recent problems with speed........just trying to help here...If anyone would like to see more.....send me your email address...I am kinda upset tonight.......as my engine builder and tuner is so jealous of this cage because I only paid $1,500 bucks out the door......he is paying $2,800 for less.......and his chassis guy does not even powder coat them like my man did  It cost big bucks to have a shop take out your interior.....measure up all the bars.....take them out....get them powder coated.....then put them back in.....weld them up.....then put the interior back in and make it look pretty....LOL! Buschur is the biggest and most well known man in the world for a fact with this type of car and motor. He just sent me hate mail..........He will get over it.......I have known him for over 15 years.........Jealousy and real life millionaires do not go together


----------



## 2000ssm6

Nice cage, for $1500:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule

Hey talon--since you've got those pictures hosted on photo bucket, they shouldn't make any difference in asite's speed.


----------



## J.Walker

*1990 AWD Eagle Talon*

Nice car you got there!
I like the way the roll cage comes down over the back seats. Looks like there is space to store a few chain saws behind the roll bars for safe keeping too!


----------



## J.Walker

*1990 AWD Eagle Talon*

Talon you shoud get some 1976 Michigan red, white and blue license plates for your car. Those bicentainal plates are my favorites when it comes to graphics.


----------



## talon1189

One more image that I found from working on the car from October at the drag strip Summit Raceway Park in Norwalk, Ohio ...I was hoping for my very 1st 10 second time ticket....Problems caused me to come up short on this day http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/fat_kid_racing/15th dsm shootout/DSCN4776.jpg

Very low 10's are the real world for my car.......not too bad for a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder turbo car @ 3,200 pounds ......LOL!


----------



## RED-85-Z51

Those DSMs are decent cars. I had a chance at I think it was a 1993 Eclipse GSX, with a 16G ported and trimmed turbo, big down pipe, rims, and lots of other goodies including a brand new Stage 3 6 puck racing flywheel. 

Ran but needed some tuning due to the NEW turbo, also needed paint and probably some fresh 93, as it has been sitting for 3 years!

He was asking 2500 for it.:censored: :censored: 

I passed, the Center Diff is kinda expensive and I drive my Vette hard so ID be tempted to drop the clutch at 5K+...which would destroy the Center diff. 

Instead Ive opted to finish an old project...1990 Volvo 740 GL Turbo. New turbo, new interior, runs like NEW. But needs paint and lights on all 4 corners. 

BOOST??? Yeah we got that.


----------



## STLfirewood

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I passed, the Center Diff is kinda expensive and I drive my Vette hard so ID be tempted to drop the clutch at 5K+...which would destroy the Center diff.
> 
> Instead .



My friends made the first "4 spider" diff for the . But a decent machinist can make one cheap. I had a buddy of mine make one for me. It was $75. It's very hard to break a 4 spider diff.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood

talon1189 said:


> Start your own thread if you want to talk about this kinda crap..This is my thread.......Thank You!



Man chill out a little no harm meant. It was relavent to what he said about weak diffs and being expensive. Sorry if it made you mad but it's nothing to get pissy about.

Scott


----------



## talon1189

I have a welded center differential...... 4 spiders diffs will not handle 600+ horsepower and over 500 pound feet of torque from what many people tell me. You weld them and forget it.


----------



## RiverRat2

talon1189 said:


> One more image that I found from working on the car from October at the drag strip Summit Raceway Park in Norwalk, Ohio ...I was hoping for my very 1st 10 second time ticket....Problems caused me to come up short on this day http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/fat_kid_racing/15th dsm shootout/DSCN4776.jpg
> 
> Very low 10's are the real world for my car.......not too bad for a 2.0 litre 4 cylinder turbo car @ 3,200 pounds ......LOL!




LOL I have that very same jack,,,, they work good on small stuff!!!! neat ride!!!!


----------

